# New Skis: Raccoon Skis (Specifically for the East Coast)



## thetrailboss (Dec 10, 2011)

I was on Facebook the other night and an ad in the right hand side popped up that led to *this link* pitching this new ski...looks like a start-up company.  They are made in Quebec.  http://www.raccoonskis.com/accueil.aspx



> A pair of RACCOON skis, it's the fusion of the audacity of passionate  Quebecers and their relation with that nature around them, producing  exceptional skis born out of the will to do things differently: to  create your own skis and to ski with them. For many it was unrealistic,  but for RACCOON it was the ultimate challenge. With years of hard work,  we did succeed in designing a ski living up to our expectations. In the  winter of 2009,  the first usable RACCOON ski made its appearance at the  24 hours of Tremblant. A dream was becoming true...
> *For every pair of skis sold, Tree Canada will plant a tree.*












The Freeride 171 has the following specs:




> This freeride ski has been made for the mountains of our province. With a  geometry particularly tuned for the snow conditions we get through  Quebec winters, that ski will meet even the highest expectations you can  have. It doesn't matter if you prefer doing sharp turns or gliding on a  greater radius, the stiffness of this ski makes it optimal and  versatile in any situation. Simply said, the shape of this ski will  allow you to be at the top of your art.
> 
> Type : Freeride
> Length : 171 cm
> ...




And the 155:










> This freeride ski has been made for the mountains of our province. With a  geometry particularly tuned for the snow conditions we get through  Quebec winters, that ski will meet even the highest expectations you can  have. It doesn't matter if you prefer doing sharp turns or gliding on a  greater radius, the stiffness of this ski makes it optimal and  versatile in any situation. Simply said, the shape of this ski will  allow you to be at the top of your art.
> 
> Type : Freeride
> Length: 155 cm
> ...




Those seem like very narrow waists....


And the Twin Tip model:










> This TwinTip ski combines the lightness of a park ski with the  flexibility needed for the rider looking for an optimal performance.  While its long spatulas allow skiers to have a better control of their  skis when doing figures in a park, its geometry also gives less daring  people the chance to simply cruise down the mountain with a great  feeling of the slope.
> 
> 
> Type : Twin Tip
> ...






> *RACCOON skis' identity comes from the Canadian forest.*
> It  is RACCOON'S philosophy to encourage local economy, to be  environment-friendly and to ensure a production made with great respect  to the workers. Every stage of the production of our skis and  promotional items are proudly made in Quebec. And that's not all, we  also plant a tree for every pair of skis sold because we want to give  back to the Canadian forest what it offers us as an heritage. Its noble  wood allowed RACCOON to realize a dream, so now we contribute to its  immortality.




Sounds interesting....


----------



## exoticskis (Dec 20, 2011)

We are hoping to get up to Jay Peak (whenever it decides to snow) and meet the guys from Raccon and test their skis and post reviews...stay tuned.  Definitely East-coast designs.


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

@ExoticSkis - welcome to the forum. 

They do look pretty sweet!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Those seem like very narrow waists....



yes


----------

